# sneakerheads??? or atkeast appriciate them?



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Please tell me im not the only one... im gonna start adding pics of my unworn collection for others to see. All these shoes are authentic(fake shoes and clothes are for fake ppl).

My newest to the collection:
Nike foamposite weatherman(these probably will never get worn)










Nike air max pillar: (these have been worn about 3x)









Jordan 8.0 aqua: (tried on but never worn out the house)









Ralph Lauren Polo canvas boat shoes: (these will probably be my go to for going out next summer)









My jordan 11 breds should be here Tuesday and ill post a pic then. I also have shoe boxs fukl of brand new in the package Ralph Lauren clothes, a shipping box full if unopened tee shirts, and ill be adding hats, and socks(when applicable) to match the unworn shoes....

Am I a hoarder?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Collector is the word I would use. A hoarder would wear them. js


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've got 5 pairs of Air Max and god knows how many pairs of Shox lol. I wear mine though. I've barrel raced in Shox before lol. Safe? No. Comfortable? Phuck yea!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I've got 5 pairs of Air Max and god knows how many pairs of Shox lol. I wear mine though. I've barrel raced in Shox before lol. Safe? No. Comfortable? Phuck yea!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Pics or it aint true.... I havent even talked about the busted shoes I have. I just gave away a pair of derrick jeter jordans (they were like 6 years old and only worn 2 or 3 times) just bcuz I didnt like them.. I go through spurts of buying shoes. Ive only just recently got into collecting. Im going all out with hats, tees, and socks to match though. If I aint got the biggest collect ill atleast have full outfits for what I got lol.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

You gotta come better then that if you want to talk sneakers. Here is my girls and my "beat downs" worn regularly. When you come with better stuff I'll break out the goods.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

cheese and crackers....dam...I wouldn't wear them mfers either.....
for real on them first'uns......jeeeeeezzzzus...
you gotta big red nose and water sprayin flower and red don king hair to go wit them things?
good will wouldn't take them shoes....hell fire they'd pay you to keep'm

dam thangs look like a big ol trout jig....
you tie them thangs behind a wedding car and they'll bring'm back in a bag.....

big kids wouldn't even throw'm ova the power lines...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Couple beat pairs of 5s(and 4 mids?) and pair 13s.... yyyyyaaaaawwwwwnnnn they maybe worth the soles on thebweathermans lol wheres the ds?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

welder said:


> cheese and crackers....dam...I wouldn't wear them mfers either.....
> for real on them first'uns......jeeeeeezzzzus...
> you gotta big red nose and water sprayin flower and red don king hair to go wit them things?
> good will wouldn't take them shoes....hell fire they'd pay you to keep'm
> ...


Hahahaha ur free to post ur boot collection.


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

welder said:


> cheese and crackers....dam...I wouldn't wear them mfers either.....
> for real on them first'uns......jeeeeeezzzzus...
> you gotta big red nose and water sprayin flower and red don king hair to go wit them things?
> good will wouldn't take them shoes....hell fire they'd pay you to keep'm
> ...


Hahahahaha. To each their own my buddy!

PS - if you see any of those hanging from a power line, grab em. About $200 in your pocket if you have an ebay account. :cheers:


----------



## Coyne1981 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Couple beat pairs of 5s(and 4 mids?) and pair 13s.... yyyyyaaaaawwwwwnnnn they maybe worth the soles on thebweathermans lol wheres the ds?


Sort of.. theres only one pair of 5's here, and theyre half of the raging bull pack..which was a very limited release thats why theyre selling for close to $500

air jordan 5 retro · "raging bull 3m" · 136027 061

the 13's are the playoff 13's , and if you know anything about mens Jordans, 10.5 is the most sought after size so getting any is a struggle, and the kids size is going for $200

jordan 13 retro (gs) · "playoff" · 414574 002

theres a pair of spiz'ike boots,

my girl's pair is also a pair of spi'zikes seen here: (not to mention her collection would put us both to shame)

jordan spiz'ike · "mars blackmon" · 315371 165

and 2 pairs of Dub Zeros.

Not sure where you see 4's? but.. I can get those same polo sneakers at Marshalls for 14.99

Once again these are our beatdowns.... come on bro. As far as dead stock, I have plenty of shoes that have never been worn if you really want me to go dig them out ill be happy to do that. And as far as the beat down ones they all sold out in my size, you can only buy them from flightclub/ebay/or a person selling them. I should probably also inform you that no one matches their hats to their sneakers anymore. Let me guess, you have some throwback jerseys too? 5x? White tee down to your knees? Lol.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hahahaha ur free to post ur boot collection.


hehehe they all look the same! red wing #2408 got'm all the way back to 2007...still wear the 07's for cutting grass.....try thet wit ya air pockets or whateva yall call'm...


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Coyne1981 said:


> Sort of.. theres only one pair of 5's here, and theyre half of the raging bull pack..which was a very limited release thats why theyre selling for close to $500
> 
> air jordan 5 retro · "raging bull 3m" · 136027 061
> 
> ...


No1 matchs hats to shoes but they make sure to come out with hats in all the insane colorways? No, no throw back jersey... but i also dont walk out the house in my chicks jeans and lil brothers shirt (maybe its just me but gangsters dnt cross dress. I never saw al capone in a dress) If jordan didnt slip them on his feet and play in them they dnt intrest me...(probably why i couldnt place the spi zikes). The 13s, you couldve got the "he got games" the polo shoes aint that big of a deal(I dnt shop marshals so who knows about that) just threw them in to throw them in simce theyre ds also.... I wear a 13 son they aint exactly sitting in the back room collecting dust...

Anyway thats my start up. Ill make sure to come shop in your closet next time lol. You did say pecker waving was gonna get popular in ne.....


----------

